# a small nugget



## Geo (Aug 4, 2012)

i made a post about some weird purple precipitate i got from processing some karat gold in AR. i incinerate the precipitate and used hcl/Cl to see if there was any more gold. the result was negative and the precipitate didnt change.the gold that came out looked pretty good. heres the nugget from it, weight was 6.7g. the last picture is the scratch test after 5 minutes in 22k solution. the gold really didnt scratch, it more like glided across the stone, the metal just smeared.


----------

